# Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst ;)



## exbmu (28. März 2014)

*Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Hi, 

da ich vor habe länger im Nachtdienst zu bleiben und ich die Möglichkeit habe League of Legends zu zocken, 
möchte ich mir ein halbwegs gutes Gerät kaufen. (mind.60fps) Ich kann mir vorstellen anderes auch zu zocken
aber keine AAA Titel mit Max Settings oder so. Geht echt um Lol und Streamen und so was 

Meine Ansprüche sind: 

- Full HD, da meine Augen sich dran gewöhnt haben ^^ 
- i5 / i7 bin mir da nicht so sicher, doch vl. wegen der Zukunftvorsorge doch i7 obwohl ein Lappy nicht so lange hält, grade wenn man spielt. 
- 15,6-17 Zoll, als User eines 24 Zoll Monitors wäre wohl größer besser, weil ich mich an 24Zoll gewöhnt habe )
- Ram mind. 4 GB aufrüsten auch ne Option da 4GB ca. €30.- kosten
-SSD wird von mir eingebaut

ich poste mal so meine Recherchen, will eigentlich sowenig wie möglich ausgeben, doch bin ich unschlüßig da ich fix zwei Jahre den Job machen werde und ob es sicht nicht mehr auszahlt gleich ein 1200.- Teil zu kaufen oder doch lieber eins um 5-700.- und dafür ka was ^^

Ich poste mal, bin gespannt auf eure Feedbacks.
lg

https://geizhals.at/acer-aspire-v3-772g-54204g50makk-nx-m8seg-023-a1025812.html
https://geizhals.at/gigabyte-p34g-p34g-4g-dos-a1041816.html
https://geizhals.at/acer-aspire-v3-772g-747a8g75makk-nx-m8seg-012-a957395.html
https://geizhals.at/msi-gp70-2pei581fd-00175a-sku5-a1080004.html

nun über € 1150.-
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+ge70+2pei58h11w7+gaming+notebook i5 aber mit SSD
mit Maxwell-Architektur, da diese bis zu 30% schneller ist als 760m 
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+ge60+2pei781b+gaming+notebook i7 Version 
falls ich was andere finde poste ich hier nochmal danke im voraus für eure mühen!


----------



## Aemkeisdna (28. März 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Nimm den i5 , reicht zum Spielen und spar das Geld und steck es in dein Desktop PC

Mir fällt gerade der ein https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+v3+772g+54204g50makk?nbb=8f14e4


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. März 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Leistung, aber kaum was dafür zahlen wollen  Herrlich, ich mag solche Kundenschaften im Betrieb. Wie schon gesagt wurde, ein i5 reicht. Ein i7 vielleicht bei AAA Titeln, oder wenn man mit dem Laptop Videos-/ Bilder-/ Ton Bearbeiten will. 

Du hast dich an so vieles "schon gewöhnt". Wie machst du das eigentlich bei Autos?  Fährst nichts mehr zwischen so und so viel PS, und nur noch Diesel oder Benzin? Sofern du es nicht mit den Augen hast, gewöhnen sich die Augen schnell um. Ich switch täglich zwischen CCFL 22" 1680x1050TFT Monitor, CCFL 17" 1920x1200 Laptop TFT, LED 24" Full HD 1920x1080, 16:9 80cm Röhrenfernseher, und dann noch zwischen verschiedenen Handydisplays hin und her. Und die Augen haben sich nach ca. einer halben Minute umgewöhnt. Beim 1920x1200 17" Laptop dauert es halt etwas länger weil dort alles ziemlich klein ist. 

Wo wir schon bei der Größe wären. Wäre ich so viel unterwegs wie du dann täglich zur Nachtschicht, würde ich einen 15,6" Laptop nehmen. Immerhin muss ich das Gerät ständig mit mir herum tragen. Und so kann ich es auch in einen Rucksack stecken, oder sogar nur in eine Tragetasche. Bei meinen 17" Laptop kann ich das knicken. Zumal dieser auch ziemlich schwer ist. Darum habe ich mir für öfteren reisen einen kleineren Laptop gekauft. Kommt halt doch nicht auf die Größe an.  Man muss nur gescheit damit umgehen wissen


----------



## Cinnayum (28. März 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Wenn du ordentlich Platz auf dem Schreibtisch hast und die Kiste vor Ort einschließen kannst (also nicht immer mitbringen), kannst du dir einen 17,3" kaufen.

Das MSI GE60-2P... ist noch ein paar Tage lang das Einzige mit GT860M auf dem Markt (verfügbar). Man kann sich zwar bei Schenker u.a. welche konfigurieren, aber wann die geliefert werden, weiß man nicht und der Preis ist auch höher.

Die 15,6"-Variante gibts schon ab 999,- und mit nem i5 sogar ab 899,- .
Das ist in der P/L für einen brauchbaren Gaming-PC wohl das Maß der Dinge zur Zeit.

Ich hatte beide Größen und muss sagen, so viel kleiner oder größer sind diese 1,7" jetzt nicht. Das kleinere Display ist kein Beinbruch.

Ich spiele LoL, GW2, D3, Civ 5 und früher WoW und paar andere Titel auf einer GT555m und einem i3 2te Gen. mit 2,2GHz. Die entspricht etwa einer GT650M oder GT740M. Das wäre so das mindeste an Grafikkarte, was man für LoL braucht. Die Frames liegen bei 60 FPS, außer in dicken Teamfights, aber unter 50 rutschen sie nicht.

Die CPU ist zu 60-70% ausgelastet. Einen i7 braucht es also nicht. Die sind ohnehin nur ~300-400MHz schneller und haben nicht alle 4/8-C/T. Da muss man genau lesen.

FullHD für einen 17" ist schon in Ordnung, für den kleineren 15,6" muss es nicht, aber mit ner großen Grafikkarte passt es schon.

Von Acer kaufe ich aus Prinzip nix, da habe ich (im Büro) bisher nur billig verarbeiteten Ramsch erlebt.
Bei Ultrabooks musst du vorher lesen, ob die Hitzeprobleme bekommen, wenn CPU + GPU Last haben. 80-90% der Modelle drosseln die CPU dann auf 800 MHz alle paar Sekunden, was Spielen unmöglich macht.

Wenn du dich für ein Modell (vor)entschieden hast, schau ob es getrennte Kühlkreise für CPU + GPU hat und gute erreichbare Wartungsklappen, um den Staub rauszufischen. Das ist für ein Notebook, mit dem man spielen will, das A und O.

Ich persönlich vermute anständige Kühlung nur bei den ASUS G- und MSI GE- Gamingnotebooks. (und bei den Baukastensystemen von Schenker, Deviltech und wie sie alle heißen - aber sehr teuer).

Mein letztes teures NB war um 1700,- € und war für 2-3 Jahre "ganz gut". Das danach 550,- € und ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre im Dienst. (ist aber auchn Medion, da war die Erwartungshaltung geringer). Daher ist knapp über 1000,- meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze.
Dann lieber nen Jahr früher was neues und den "alten Mist" verkaufen.


----------



## exbmu (28. März 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Hey, danke zuerst mal. 

Also im Spind habe ich die Möglichkeit, diesen zu verstauen aber dass weiß ich noch nicht genau. 
Da ich trainiere gehe,stören mich die 1-2 Kg mehr Gewicht kaum bei einem größerem Display, jedoch ist sicherlich ein 15,6 Zöller auch ein bissl sparsamer, als ein 17er oder nicht ?

(Acer und Co haben einen schlechteren Ruf als es Ihnen gerecht ist. 6 Jahre lange habe ich Service und Reparatur gemacht und man glaubt es kaum, aber Acer hat imho echt einen guten Service, da kann Sony und vor allem HP viel dazu lernen. Waren laut meinen Erfahrungswerten immer am schnellsten und zuverlässigsten)

Sprich ein 15,6 mit i5 8gb sollte für 2 Jahre reichen ? oder doch lieber €100+ und i7 ? Da das Ding fast immer am Strom stecken wird, dachte ich i7...Quad ist Quad oder nicht ? 

Als Anmerkung, der kauf drängt zur Zeit nicht, ich lieber aktuelle Hardware drin haben, bin ja auch bereit "mehr" aus zu geben, jedoch nur unter gewissen Umständen 

Bin halt hin und her gerissen, zwischen der Idee einer günstigen Lösung, so um die 7-800.- oder doch 1200.- Wovon ich mir von der teureren Version mehr erwarte ^^

Da ich sonst am Desktop zocke und das mobile Gerät ja nur für "die Arbeit" ist, sagt mir mein Haus-Verstand lieber einen Laptop um 7-800.- und den Rest kann ich in den PC "investieren" oder bissl mehr Geld ausgeben und dafür vl. länger mit dem teurerem Laptop zu frieden sein.

Ah ich hasse einkaufen ^^

Vielen Dank, für eure Mühen !


----------



## Idefix Windhund (28. März 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Der unterschied zwischen 15,6" und 17,3" schenkt sich nun auch nicht viel. Moderne Laptops haben eh LED Beleuchtung. Da schenkt sich der Unterschied erst recht. Acer ist wirklich nicht schlecht, allerdings sparen die nicht mit Schrauben  Richtig hassen habe ich Medion gelernt. Mit einfachen Tessa werden Kabel fixiert und solche Scherze, unglaublich. 

Ich stecke selbst lieber mehr Geld in meinem Spiele PC, als in meine Laptops. Daheim bin ich mehr, als nun unterwegs mit Laptop. Da tut es meiner Meinung nach locker ein für 700/ 800€.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. März 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *



exbmu schrieb:


> Hey, danke zuerst mal.
> 
> Also im Spind habe ich die Möglichkeit, diesen zu verstauen aber dass weiß ich noch nicht genau.
> Da ich trainiere gehe,stören mich die 1-2 Kg mehr Gewicht kaum bei einem größerem Display, jedoch ist sicherlich ein 15,6 Zöller auch ein bissl sparsamer, als ein 17er oder nicht ?
> ...


 1. i7 ist nur mit einem *Q* oder *X* im Namen ein DualCore. Wenn du dir einen i7 holst, dann NUR den 4702MQ bzw. dessen Nachfolger. (wichtig ist die XX02er-Kombi)
Das sind nämlich die einzigen beiden 37Watt-Quadcores im aktuellen Intel-Portfolio, die anderen haben alle 47Watt oder 57 Watt!
Und diesen thermischen Unterschied spürt man deutlich, der 4702 QM ist sogar kühler und teilweise sparsamer als die DualCores!

Hardwareempfehlung von mir:
EIGENTLICH wäre für dein Szenario natürlich ein Kaveri-basiertes Notebook perfekt---> nur sind die Kaveri-Notebooks ja leider noch nicht draußen!
Daher bleibt wirklich nur der Griff ins Intel-Nvidia-Lager. Die 860m ist wohl die einzige Karte, die man momentan ernsthaft empfehlen kann, alles darüber und darunter ist entweder effizienztechnisch veraltet---oder war noch nie gut 
Solltest du halt irgendwie gucken, wie du die für LoL vollkommen übertriebene Graka-Performance irgendwo unterbekommst---SGSSAA über Treiber würde sich da anbieten, 2x ist definitiv drinnen.
Ob dir ein Quad für LoL irgendwie von Nutzen sein kann--->keine Ahnung, denke eher nicht!
Als Speicher sollte dein Griff zu 128GIB oder 256 GiB SSD gehen---was anderes produziert nur unnötig Krach und Ladezeiten! Ähnlich beim Speicher: 8GiB reichen, weniger lohnt sich nicht mehr, Ladezeiten werden es dir danken!

Notebook-Gehäuse-Empfehlung:
Nimm dir irgend ein Barebone, damit du das selber bestücken und reinigen darfst. Hab Gute Erfahrungen mit Schenker-Notebooks gemacht, zu deien Ansprüchen passen A504 (15 Zoll) und A704 (17Zoll)
https://www.mysn.de


----------



## Diaflolo97 (28. März 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> 1. i7 ist nur mit einem Q oder X im Namen ein DualCore. Wenn du dir einen i7 holst, dann NUR den 4702MQ bzw. dessen Nachfolger. (wichtig ist die XX02er-Kombi)
> Das sind nämlich die einzigen beiden 37Watt-Quadcores im aktuellen Intel-Portfolio, die anderen haben alle 47Watt oder 57 Watt!
> Und diesen thermischen Unterschied spürt man deutlich, der 4702 QM ist sogar kühler und teilweise sparsamer als die DualCores!
> 
> ...



Wo die Stromspar-i7 weniger verbrauchen als ein i5 will ich mal sehen. Die meisten i5 könnten 45 Watt schlucken, brauchen das aber so gut wie nie und dass der i7 mit 4 Haswell-Cores kühler bleibt als ein i5 mit 2 Haswell-Cores halte ich auch für ein Gerücht.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. März 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *



Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Wo die Stromspar-i7 weniger verbrauchen als ein i5 will ich mal sehen. Die meisten i5 könnten 45 Watt schlucken, brauchen das aber so gut wie nie und dass der i7 mit 4 Haswell-Cores kühler bleibt als ein i5 mit 2 Haswell-Cores halte ich auch für ein Gerücht.


 
Der Guide stammt noch aus Ivy-Zeit, ist aber fast 1:1 übertragbar: Und ja, das Ergebnis ist in meinen Augen SEHR eindeutig, vor allen Dingen auch in Sachen Temperatur!
Intel Ivy Bridge Guide für Spieler - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Kühlsystem ist bei allen identisch; halt das gleiche Barebone, was ich hier auch im Einsatz habe!

Edit: Der Guide zeigt auch nach wie vor, dass sich auch keiner der teureren Quads lohnt!


----------



## exbmu (29. März 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Ok, ich will auch nicht mehr alsd 7-800 ausgeben aber bei meiner Wunsch graka von mind. einer 860m komme ich auf ca. 1000.-

Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G75Makk, GeForce GTX 760M, WUXGA, non-Glare, Linux (NX.M8SEG.012) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich LInux version

MSI GX60-3CC87FD (0016FK-SKU3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich kaveri ?

was haltet ihr von dieser Aussage?

Da wäre zb ein Schenker mit ner 860m http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?KategorienOrder=010;020;010;001&bestellnr=XMG-A504 

"Alle Grafikkarte, egal ob GTX 860M, GTX 870M oder GTX 880M bestechen durch eine Leistungsteigerung von bis zu 40% gegenüber ihrem jeweiligen Vorgängern und bieten somit ein deutlich besseres Preis-/Leistungs-Niveau - dies gilt sowohl für Maxwell als auch für die Kepler-Chips"

vor dem baldigem Dienstschluß noch ein Interessantes Gerät 

http://www.e-tec.at/frame1/details.php?art=162932

http://geizhals.at/acer-aspire-v5-573g-54208g50aii-nx-mcceg-004-a964891.html


----------



## exbmu (4. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Fall es jemand wissen will haben mir Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii, Linux, silber (NX.MCCEG.004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich bestellt
kommt in paar tagen dann kann ich dazu auch noch ein Feedback abgeben. lg mu


----------



## Cinnayum (4. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

Abbestellen den Dreck und das MSI holen. Hast du nicht gelesen, was die Leute dir empfehlen ? 

Gerade zum Acer gibts heute wieder nen Thread, dass es gnadenlos überhitzt.


----------



## malinaa (10. April 2014)

*AW: Laptop für Lol im Nachtdienst *

MSI würde ich immer vor dem Acer vorziehen


----------

